# Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten



## DonGiovanno (18. Juni 2008)

Ich hätte mal eine Frage,
dürfte ich in Niedersachsen ohne einen Angelschein angeln, wenn ich die Fische nicht töte, sondern nach dem Drill wieder in das Wasser reinsetze?


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Nein.


----------



## ollidi (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Ebenfalls ein klares NEIN.
Alleine schon das Mitführen einer gebrauchsfertigen Angel an einem Gewässer kann schon als Schwarzangeln ausgelegt werden.
Gebrauchsfertig heisst: Zusammengebaut und montiert.


----------



## Andy-583 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Außerdem könntest Du nie garantieren, dass Du den Fisch nicht nach dem Drill töten muss. (zb. Haken zu tief verschluckt)


----------



## J-son (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

...es heisst Angelschein, nicht Entnahmeschein=)
Selbst als überzeugter Releaser und Einzelhakenbenutzer muss ich jedes Jahr einige Fische töten - eben weil sie verletzt sind.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Moin,

meine Vorredner haben recht - selbst das Mitführen einer zusammen gebauten Angelausrüstung an einem Gewässer, für das man nicht fischereiberechtigt ist, ist schon eine Ordnungswidrigkeit (geschätzt 150 EURO Geldbuße).

Das als "Schwarzangeln" bezeichnete unberechtigte Fischen kann eine Straftat gem. § 293 StGB (Fischwilderei) sein und kann die Staatsanwaltschaft beschäftigen. 

Übrigens kann sogar das Angeln an kleinen Regenrückhaltebecken, in denen Fische schwimmen, ein ebensolcher Verstoß sein, weil solche Teiche natürlich auch jemand gehören (Gemeinde, Stadtverwaltung oder Wasserverband) und der betreffende Angler keine Genehmigung zum Fischen hat. Der Einwand "Der teich gehört doch niemand!" zieht natürlich nicht, weil jedes Stück Land oder jeder kleine Teich irgend jemand gehört!


*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
......................................*

.


----------



## j4ni (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Nein

Ok, Jein, in Niedersachsen braucht man keine Fischereischein, also vom Land NS aus, man benötigt jedoch einen Fischereierlaubnissschein, den es wiederum nicht ohne Fischereischein gibt....abgesehen davon und da ich eh gerade am Korintenkacken bin: Es gibt keinen Angelschein... *duckundweg*


----------



## cbrr (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Ich frage mich gerade, wie man nach 14 Beiträgen und 9 Monaten im Board so dumme Fragen stellen kann.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Tja, da muss ich cbrr recht geben, so eine Frage ist|peinlich


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*



DonGiovanno schrieb:


> , wenn ich die Fische nicht töte, sondern nach dem Drill wieder in das Wasser reinsetze?


 
Das dürfstest Du in Deutschland noch nicht mal mit Angelschein....:c


----------



## Andy-583 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Ab wann gilt die Rute eingentlich als gebrauchsfertig?

Ich habe des öfteren ne Spinnrute im Auto liegen und fahre damit dann auch wohl mal an nem fremden Gewässer vorbei. Wenn ich den Köder jetzt aus dem Wirbel aushänge, ist sie dann noch gebrauchsferitg oder nicht?


----------



## otto777 (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

hey soweit ich weiss ist egal wenn die im auto liegt nur du darfst die nicht wenn du an einem "fremden" gewässer vorbei gehst nicht zusammengebaut mit dir tragen, so dass du sie sofort ins wasser werfen könntest


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*

Die Definition des Begriffs "Gebrauchsfertig" ist nicht rechtsverbindlich festgelegt.

In einem Ort ist es die fangfertig montierte Rute mit Vorfach / Montage- im Anderen bereits die zusammengesteckte Rute mit Rolle und eingefädelter Hauptschnur.



@ J4ni- Sehr blumig erklärt!!!


----------



## magic feeder (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*



DonGiovanno schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal eine Frage,
> dürfte ich in Niedersachsen ohne einen Angelschein angeln, wenn ich die Fische nicht töte, sondern nach dem Drill wieder in das Wasser reinsetze?


 

mach doch einfach einen angelschein.......dann hat sich die hälfte der frage erledigt und auf den rest kommst du schon von selbst


----------



## M@rcel89(VSA-GI.) (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Angeln ohne Angelschein und Fische nicht töten*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das dürfstest Du in Deutschland noch nicht mal mit Angelschein....:c




hahahaaa ja eben , ausser der fisch ist untermaßig ^^


----------

